# Sim Tower Klon gesucht



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (6. September 2010)

Hi, ich suche einen Sim Tower Klon, evtl sogar in 3D! Ich glaube ich davon schon mal vor Jahren ne Anzeige in nem Computermagazin gesehen.
Kennt ihr sowas, oder so ähnliches?


----------



## PCGH_Eric (12. Februar 2011)

DA!
Corporation Inc - Spiel - Jetzt Kostenlos Online Spielen - Download
Hab ich gestern selber zwei Stunden gespielt, dann ist es fehlerhaft geworden. Nun google ich auch nach einer offline-Variante, die nicht in Flash eingebettet ist.


----------

